# The Conjuring (2013)



## Death's Door

Just saw the trailer of this movie that will be coming to theaters on July 19th. James Wan is the director who did Saw and Insidious. I really enjoyed Insidious so I think I will be having a movie night and checking out this flick.

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3819874585/?ref_=tt_cs_vi


----------



## Jack Mac

I really like the trailer as well. I have this movie on my must see list.


----------



## Death's Door

There is also a book out regarding the events of this haunting. The author is Andrea Perrone who was the oldest child of five in the family. The book is called "House of Darkness House of Light". I ordered it from Barnes and Noble. 

Looking forward to reading the book and seeing the movie. I hope the director stayed true to the book.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Yeah I actually came across the interviews on youtube. I'm planning on buying the book as well. I love reading books about Hauntings. Look forward on seeing it in the theater! =)


----------



## Copchick

I am definitely going to see this next weekend. I don't think I'll go alone though, it's embarassing to yell or scream when you're alone in the theater.  The last scene of the trailor gave me goose bumps.

Da Weiner - Thanks for posting the book title. I just downloaded it to my kindle. I'm going to go scare myself now.


----------



## Death's Door

Not a problem. I love reading about hauntings. The book, House of Light House of Darkness looks like there are two volumes to it.

I always go to the movies by myself. Hubby sometimes watches them but it's not often. I actually like it because I can always find a seat and I don't like to talk while watching a movie - especially when it's gonna cost me almost $20 (ticket, medium popcorn and medium coke). I'll probably see it on Sunday after I pack up hubby and send him off to New York for a couple of days.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Yes I have been looking forward to this one too! I can't wait.... I might sleep with all the lights on for a while but who cares!!!


----------



## MorbidFun

I plan on seeing this weekend trailer looked cool


----------



## Georgeb68

*Movie....Conjuring*

Wow, .....not a slash em up, bloody,or gory movie ! This movie was intense!...I haven't seen this type of movie in a long time......worth the money in my opinion!if you don't like dolls and crap.....like me.......look out!


----------



## Copchick

Ooooo, I can't wait until Sunday!!! Thanks for the review Georgeb68. I've seen that it's getting good reviews elsewhere.


----------



## MorbidFun

http://2coolghouls.blogspot.com/2013/07/the-conjuring-brings-scare.html

I wrote a review for it on my blog I saw the Midnight Showing early Friday movie is great better than I expected


----------



## Gorylovescene

I saw this yesterday- good movie if you enjoyed Paranormal Activity, but want a little more action sans security camera view. No new tricks, but it is set at a quick pace, and the story line is interesting. I thought the acting was solid as well. Demon and ghost movies are my favorite type of horror movie, and I think this movie is one of the better I've seen in that category. Worth seeing!


----------



## Magic13

Finished watching movie bout 1 1/2 ago.. Gotta stay up so, I won't have nightmares!!! It turned out to be better than I expected!!! Better than World War Z by far!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

My hubbie, three kids, (all young adults) and I saw the movie last night. We all really enjoyed it. My hubbie actually got a tad freaked out and my son who generally dislikes horror films said that this one was actually kind of fun, which for him is a major thumbs up!
I really liked it because it harkened back to what in my mind is more of a true horror film. It was sort of exorcist-esque.


----------



## [email protected]

The acting was excellent. I'd love to see a return to this kind of horror movie versus the slasher type.


----------



## Copchick

^ I agree, the acting was very good. It was very intense. I kept getting chills throughout watching the movie. I also like these kind of movies that get you really scared, not because of the slasher/gore but because it's based on true events. I recommend it folks! Oh and by the way, I loved the tree that was near the river. Would love to have that as a prop!


----------



## Death's Door

Copchick;747438 Oh and by the way said:


> I was thinking the same thing!!!! I was sitting there watching the movie and would love to have that tree in my yard - without the spirit - I would provide my own prop.
> 
> I went Sunday night to watch it. Even though it was nearly two hours long, it didn't feel like it. To me, the movie started right out of the gate and keep your interest until the ending credits. Loved the "atmosphere music" and the acting was very good. Jams Wan had the creepiness down to a tee in this movie. I liked the story and the relationship that the Warrens had with each other as not only a couple that did this but their personal relationship.
> 
> As everyone was leaving the theater, their reaction/conversation about the movie was the same - they loved it and said it was the best ghost/paranormal movie they've seen in a long time.
> 
> Hubby went to New York yesterday so no one was home. I made sure before I left the house to leave on the kitchen light so I didn't come home to a complete dark house. When I got home, I had to turn on all the lights in the living room, hallways and upstairs. Basement was definitely off limits. I didn't sleep that much last night even with the lights on.
> 
> I can't wait to get this on dvd when it comes out. I am reading the book right now and from what I know, the Perrone lived in this house for a period of ten years and there was more going's on and history in that house. Of course they could not put in all the events that took place in a two-hour movie.


----------



## heresjohnny

Saw it Sunday, it was good! Good scary movies are rare.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yay! We are going Sunday to see this one. So EXCITED since you guys all gave it the thumbs up!


----------



## Monk

I may try and catch this one tonight, if the wife will let me slip away for a couple of hours.


----------



## Monk

It looks like I will have to wait until next week to see this film, my wife doesn't do scary movies so I must wait until I'm away on business to indulge.


----------



## austenandrews

I caught it last night. Very solid and enjoyable flick.


----------



## awokennightmare

Everyone says this is good, ill need to check it out!


----------



## Maarkb

I saw it last week and it was amazing. I haven't seen a movie that good for a while. Everyone should watch it .


----------



## awokennightmare

I'm trying to get my brother to see it with me today, but it seems he's busy yet again!


----------



## shriekback

*The Conjuring*

@Death's Door

New member here who was raised on horror flicks---you mentioned that you liked reading about hauntings, so I'm recommending this batch of books about hauntings in the state of Michigan--there's a treasure trove of stories and folklore from the state's history and present. Didn't fell like typing all the titles so here's a list. (And yeah, I'm a Michigander, so that's why I'm specifically mentioning MI stories.)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...=stripbooks&field-keywords=Michigan Hauntings


----------



## shriekback

THE CONJURING just opened here recently, and since a poster on here said it wasn't gory, I might check it out. I love horror movies,and always have, but, frankly, I'm way past tired of horror films that go overboard with the gore,because it just seems like a cheap and easy cop-out for not actually having to come up with an actual plot. 

One film I saw recently called INTRUDERS--a 2011 British/Spanish flick starring Clive Owen, is a good example of a horror film that manages to actually scare you without any gore whatsoever---which is probably why it didn't get much promotion to begin with. I'm assuming some posters have already seen it--if you haven't, check it out--it's pretty interesting,


----------



## austenandrews

I saw Intruders awhile back. It was a decent, spooky flick.


----------



## Death's Door

Hi Shriekback - thanx for the book references. I will have to check them out. Sometimes when I'm watching the shows on tv (A Haunting, Paranorma Witness, My Ghost Story) I will think to myself that I remember this story - because I read the book. 

I also checked out Intruders in my Netflix and added it. 

I hope you get to see "The Conjuring". Even if you wait for it on DVD when it comes out.


----------



## Spooky1

Please keep the posts here on the movie "The Conjuring"

If you want to discuss other movies or books, you can post in the recently watched horror or recently read horror threads.

Thanks


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I enjoyed the movie! I loved it!
Definitely adding it to my collection of horror movies.


----------



## Death's Door

Was checking out the Upcoming Horror Movies website and it looks like "The Conjuring" will be coming out on DVD on October 22, 1013. 

Glad to see that it will be released just in time for me to grab a copy so when I need a break from the Halloween-to-do list, I can chill and watch it all over again.


----------



## kauldron

Just watched this movie a few hours ago, all I can say is Holy [email protected]!! This movie has actually made me look over my shoulder and wonder if those shadows are moving or not. Absolutely awesome movie. First chance you get to see this do it, you won't be disappointed. It's been a very long time since a movie has given me the creeps and this one did just that. I don't want to say anything about it and spoil it for anyone but I am sure you will have the same reaction as me. I give it 5 stars all day. Now I am going to go and try to get some sleep, this should be an adventure.....


----------

